# Übersicht der verschiedenen Linux-Distributionen und Derivate



## sereksim (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich es immer etwas unübersichtlich fand und finde, sich über die verschiedenen Linux-Distributionen und -Derivate zu informieren und auszutauschen, hier mal eine Auflistung aller Größeren. Ergänzungen, Anmerkungen und Kritik sind natürlich immer gerne gesehen.


*Arch*


Spoiler




minimalistischer Ansatz, Verzicht auf viele grafische Werkzeuge
grafische Oberflächen schwanken je nach Derivat
Paketverwaltungssoftware ist oft Pacman
Arch-Linux verfolgt ein Rolling Release Modell
Wikipedia
Website

Bekannte Derivate:

*BlackArch*

Primär für EDV-Techniker und Forensiker gedacht, z.B. für Penetrationstests
Website

*Manjaro*

für Einsteiger ausgelegt, da mit eigenem Installer und grafischer Nutzeroberfläche
Wikipedia
Website

*Parabola*

ausschließlich mit freier Software, entsprechende Arch-Pakete werden ersetzt
Wikipedia
Website

*SystemRescueCD*

Live-CD als Notfallsystem zur Datenrettung
Wikipedia
Website




*Debian*


Spoiler




Distribution mit der Unterstützung für die meisten Kernel
Größte Softwareauswahl (über 57.000 Programmpakete)
circa 1.000 offizielle Entwickler
Memtest zum RAM-Test ist implementiert
speicher- und ressourceneffizient, auch für schwächere Systeme geeignet
Wikipedia
Website

Bekannte Derivate:

*Bunsenlabs*
Website​
*IServ*

Kostenpflichtiger Schulserver, der in  vielen deutschen Schulen zum Aufbau eines Schulnetzwerkes inklusive Webportals genutzt wird.
Wikipedia

*Kali*

Auf Sicherheit, Computerforensik und Penetrationstests spezialisierte Distribution.
Wikipedia

*LMDE* (Linux Mint Debian Edition)

Linux Mint-Version die nicht auf Ubuntu sondern direkt auf Debian basiert.
Wikipedia
Website

*MX Linux*

Vielseitig einsetzbares Derivat mit geringen Systemanforderungen.
Website

*Raspbian*

Für den Raspberry Pi optimierte Distribution.
Wikipedia
Website

*Slax*

Live-CD. Speichert trotzdem alle Änderungen. Ist also als normales Betriebssystem nutzbar.
Wikipedia
Website

*SteamOS*

von Valve entwickeltes Debian-Derivat, läuft auf PC und Steam Machine
Wikipedia
Website

*Tails* (The Amnesic Incognito Live System)

Auf Privatsphäre und Anonymität des Nutzers ausgerichtetes Live-System, insbesondere durch Nutzung des TOR-Netzwerks.
Wikipedia
Website

*Knoppix*

Live-Distribution mit großem Softwareumfang
Wikipedia
Website



 
*Ubuntu*


Spoiler




Auf Debian basierendes, für Heimrechner optimiertes Derivat
Ubuntu bietet die Möglichkeit proprietäre (nicht freie) Treiber nachzuinstallieren
*bietet verschiedene Oberflächen* ("Flavours") wie KDE (Kubuntu), Xfce (Xubuntu), MATE (Ubuntu MATE), Budgie (Ubuntu Budgie), LXQt (Lubuntu)
geriet durch die umstrittene Integration von Amazon in die Suchfunktion des PCs in die Kritik
Wikipedia
Website
sehr große deutsche Comunity: UbuntuUsers

Bekannte Derivate:

*Linux Mint*

optimierte und Windows-ähnliche Oberfläche
Wikipedia
Website

*elementary OS*

an MacOS orientierte Oberfläche
Wikipedia
Website

*Zorin OS*

an Windows-Umsteiger gerichtet -> einsteigerfreundlich
Wikipedia
Website

*Pop!_OS*

Richtet sich an im MINT/STEM-Bereich arbeitende und Kreative
Unterstützt "out of the box" die meisten Nvidia und AMD GPUs und wird daher auch für Gaming empfohlen.
Wikipedia
Website




*Gentoo*


Spoiler




quellbasierte Linux-Distribution -> für fortgeschrittene Linux-Benutzer
                                                         -> komplett individuelle Systemeinrichtung möglich
Auf Gentoo basierende Distributionen verwenden oft den von Gentoo  entwickelten Paketmanager „Portage“.
lauffähig auf WII, XBOX 360 und Playstation 3
Wikipedia
Website

Bekannte Derivate:

*Chromium OS*

von Google entwickeltes OS mit dem Open-Source Browser Chromium im Mittelpunkt. Basis für Google Chrome OS (kommerziell)
Wikipedia
Website

*Parted Magic*

Live-Distribution als Management-Lösung für Datenspeicher sowie Datenrettung
Wikipedia
Website




*Red Hat / Fedora*


Spoiler




Red Hat wird seit 2003 nicht mehr aktiv weiterentwickelt, es gibt aber bis heute gepflegte Distributionen
Nachfolger von Red Hat ist Fedora
Fedora verwendet ausschließlich Inhalte mit vollständig freien Lizenzen
Wikipedia
Website

Bekannte Derivate

*Qubes OS*

auf IT-Sicherheit fokussiert (durch Isolation & Virtualisierung)
empfohlen von u.a. Edward Snowden und Micah Lee
Wikipedia
Website

*CentOS*

zu RHEL binärkompatibles Derivat, als OS für Web-Server sehr weit verbreitet
Wikipedia
Website

*Mageia*

auf Red Hat basierende Abspaltung, mit u.a. anderem GUI
Wikipedia
Website

*RHEL* (Red Hat Enterprise Linux)

Die kommerzielle Weiterführung der Red Hat Distributionen durch die Firma Red Hat. Marktführer im Unternehmensmarkt
Wikipedia
Website




*SUSE*


Spoiler



Bekannte Forks
*openSUSE (ehemals SUSE Linux)*

insbesondere in Deutschland und den USA verbreitete Distribution
Fokus auf Nutzung als Arbeitsplatzrechner oder Server
Wikipedia
Website
Wird in zwei Ausführungen angeboten: Tumbleweed, die Rolling Release Variante und Leap, die "konservative" mit einem ~1,5 Jahre Zyklus.

*SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop*

auf Unternehmen ausgerichtete Langzeitlösung
Wikipedia
Website





*Unabhängig*


Spoiler



*Puppy Linux*

unabhängiges Live-System mit vielen graphischen Oberflächen (einsteigerfreundlich)
Wikipedia
Website

*PCLinuxOS*

relativ weit verbreitete unabhängige Linux-Distribution
Wikipedia
Website

*Mageia*

einsteigerfreundliches OS, mit Unterstützung für viele verschiedene Sprachen
graphisches Mageia-Kontrollzentrum zur Hard- und Softwareverwaltung
Wikipedia
Website





*Seiten um eine für sich passende Linux-Distribution zu finden:*

Lidux.de - "Das Linux-Infoportal"

https://www.distrowatch.com

Timeline mit relativ vielen Linux Distributionen, Forks und ihren Ursprüngen

https://distrochooser.de/

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home - Gute Seite für Benchmarks (auch von Spielen!) auf verschiedener Hardware und verschiedenen Distributionen


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

Wobei du Mint als Ubuntu Abkömmling vergessen hast.


----------



## sereksim (2. Oktober 2019)

Nein, ist im Spoiler von Ubuntu mit drin


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Übersicht  bei den Debian-Derivaten kann ich noch Bunsenlabs empfehlen. Ich warte auf ein Debian10 basierendes Testing-Release; die aktuelle Version setzt noch auf Stretch. Dank Openbox ist diese Distri äußerst Ressourcen schonend und unterstützt weiterhin 32Bit-CPUs.


----------



## sereksim (2. Oktober 2019)

th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Schöne Übersicht  bei den Debian-Derivaten kann ich noch Bunsenlabs empfehlen. Ich warte auf ein Debian10 basierendes Testing-Release; die aktuelle Version setzt noch auf Stretch. Dank Openbox ist diese Distri äußerst Ressourcen schonend und unterstützt weiterhin 32Bit-CPUs.



Habe Bunsenlabs ergänzt


----------



## Teacup (11. Oktober 2019)

Gute Idee, ein paar Ergänzungen:

Bei SuSE gibt es zwei Spoiler statt einem.
Die kostenlosen Distris heißen "OpenSUSE Leap" und "OpenSUSE Tumbleweed".
Tumbleweed ist die Rolling Release Variante, Leap die konservative mit einem ~1,5 Jahre Zyklus.


----------



## Ellina (11. Oktober 2019)

zu Debian kann ich folgendes mal sagen.

Mini Iso / Netzwerk-Iso hat ein Memtest um ram zu testen aber auch eine Gute alternative um systeme die nicht ganz so stark sind es zu installieren da viele Grafische oberflächen in wie kde oder gnome viel zu viel in Ram hinein schmeißt und damit das system in Arbeitspeicher total verlangsamen.

Deswegen auch für Ubuntu wäre es hilfreich diese option auch zu nutzen es ist nicht direkt für anfänger gedacht aber man kann sich da durch wurschteln ohne das man viel kaputt macht beim Paditionieren sollte man sich dazu bei ubuntuusers.de mal die padition durch lesen dann sollte nichts schief gehen.

Die Test-Versionen würde ich grundsätzlich nur in einer virtuellen umgebung testen weil damit das normale system nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird und man nicht irgend welche halb riskanten reperatur operationen machen muss.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie finde ich zu den Unterschieden zwischen LMDE3 und Debian 9 realtiv wenig, bis darauf dass LMDE3 besser optimiert ist und einen grafischen Installer hat.


----------



## colormix (19. Oktober 2019)

sereksim schrieb:


> da ich es immer etwas unübersichtlich fand und finde, sich über die  verschiedenen Linux-Distributionen und -Derivate zu informieren und  auszutauschen, hier mal eine Auflistung aller Größeren. Ergänzungen, Anmerkungen und Kritik sind natürlich immer gerne gesehen.



Da fehlt  aber  was ,

schon mal  was  von Lubuntu gehört ?
davon gibt  es sogar eine LTS Versionen   Deutsch   und  eine  Neue  . 

Kubuntu wer  es  mag  ?   kann ich  auch  nicht  finden  also  noch mal editieren .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Da fehlt  aber  was ,
> 
> schon mal  was  von Lubuntu gehört ?
> davon gibt  es sogar eine LTS Versionen   Deutsch   und  eine  Neue
> Kubuntu wer  es  mag  ?   kann ich  auch  nicht  finden  also  noch mal editieren .



Da fehlen höchstens ein paar Distros (KDE Neon etc DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.)
Schlag das Wiki von Ubuntu auf. Da ist Lubuntu und Kubuntu vorhanden!
Soviel zum Thema Lesen!


----------



## Teacup (19. Oktober 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Da fehlen höchstens ein paar Distros (KDE Neon etc DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.)
> Schlag das Wiki von Ubuntu auf. Da ist Lubuntu und Kubuntu vorhanden!
> Soviel zum Thema Lesen!



Ab wann es sich lohnt eine Distro aufzuführen könnte man sicher diskutieren, ich würde es aber einfach bei den üblichen Verdächtigen belassen und auch nicht für Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu usw. extra was schreiben.

Wer mehr sehen will, kann sich die Grafik hier ansehen:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg 

Man könnte evtl. noch Mageia als Alternative zu Fedora aufführen. Mageia basiert als eine der weniger Enduser-Distris auch auf RedHat ist aber nicht ganz so die Spielwiese für neue Entwicklungen und hat für den Installer, die Config etc. das bessere GUI.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. Oktober 2019)

Die Diskussion jeglicher Distro würde den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## CiD (19. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> schon mal  was  von Lubuntu gehört ?
> davon gibt  es sogar eine LTS Versionen   Deutsch   und  eine  Neue  .


Von jedem Ubuntu-Flavour gibt es eine LTS!


----------



## Teacup (19. Oktober 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Die Diskussion jeglicher Distro würde den Rahmen sprengen.



Ja, das schrieb ich ja.



CiD schrieb:


> Von jedem Ubuntu-Flavour gibt es eine LTS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er meint wohl eher im Startposting kann er es nicht finden. Ist mit Ubuntu aber auch abgehandelt.


----------



## CiD (19. Oktober 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Ist mit Ubuntu aber auch abgehandelt.


Jo, find ich auch.

Unter RHEL/Fedora könnte man als Derivat noch CentOS (Wikipedia) mit aufnehmen. Ist binärkombatibel zu RHEL und wird auch sehr häufig als Server OS eingesetzt.


----------



## sereksim (18. April 2020)

Teacup schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ein paar Ergänzungen:
> 
> Bei SuSE gibt es zwei Spoiler statt einem.
> Die kostenlosen Distris heißen "OpenSUSE Leap" und "OpenSUSE Tumbleweed".
> Tumbleweed ist die Rolling Release Variante, Leap die konservative mit einem ~1,5 Jahre Zyklus.



Ist ergänzt, die zwei Spoiler bekomme ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht weg. Auch wenn ich sie lösche, sind sie nach dem Speichern wieder da.



Ellina schrieb:


> zu Debian kann ich folgendes mal sagen. [...]
> Deswegen auch für Ubuntu wäre es hilfreich diese option auch zu nutzen es ist nicht direkt für anfänger gedacht aber man kann sich da durch wurschteln ohne das man viel kaputt macht beim Paditionieren sollte man sich dazu bei ubuntuusers.de mal die padition durch lesen dann sollte nichts schief gehen. [...].



Ist ergänzt.



Teacup schrieb:


> [...]Wer mehr sehen will, kann sich die Grafik hier ansehen:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
> 
> Man könnte evtl. noch Mageia als Alternative zu Fedora aufführen. [...].



Graphik ist als Übersicht jetzt auch im Post verlinkt, Mageia auch.



CiD schrieb:


> Jo, find ich auch.
> 
> Unter RHEL/Fedora könnte man als Derivat noch CentOS (Wikipedia) mit aufnehmen. Ist binärkombatibel zu RHEL und wird auch sehr häufig als Server OS eingesetzt.



CentOS ist ergänzt, danke


----------



## Poulton (19. April 2020)

Das Beste ist es, den ganzen Text in Notepad++ zu packen und dort zu bearbeiten. Dann einfach Copy&Paste hierrein. Bei beiden Punkten aber vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der WYSIWYG-Editor kann einen die ganze Formatierung zunichte machen und wie Arsch und Friedrich aussehen lassen.


```
Hallo zusammen,

da ich es immer etwas unübersichtlich fand und finde, sich über die verschiedenen Linux-Distributionen und -Derivate zu informieren und auszutauschen, hier mal eine Auflistung aller Größeren. Ergänzungen, Anmerkungen und Kritik sind natürlich immer gerne gesehen.


[SIZE=5][B]Arch[/B][/SIZE]
[SPOILER]
[LIST]
[*]minimalistischer Ansatz, Verzicht auf viele grafische Werkzeuge 
[*]grafische Oberflächen schwanken je nach Derivat 
[*]Paketverwaltungssoftware ist oft Pacman 
[*]Arch-Linux verfolgt ein Rolling Release Modell 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.archlinux.de/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[SIZE=3][U]Bekannte Derivate:[/U][/SIZE]

[B]BlackArch[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Primär für EDV-Techniker und Forensiker gedacht, z.B. für Penetrationstests 
[*][URL="https://www.blackarch.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Manjaro[/B]
[LIST]
[*]für Einsteiger ausgelegt, da mit eigenem Installer und grafischer Nutzeroberfläche 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manjaro_Linux"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://manjaro.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Parabola[/B]
[LIST]
[*]ausschließlich mit freier Software, entsprechende Arch-Pakete werden ersetzt 
[*][URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabola_GNU/Linux-libre"]Wikipedia[/URL]
[*[URL="https://www.parabola.nu/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]SystemRescueCD[/B] 
[LIST]
[*]Live-CD als Notfallsystem zur Datenrettung 
[*][URL="http://www.system-rescue-cd.org"]WikipediaWebsite[/URL] 
[/LIST]
[/SPOILER]

[SIZE=5][U][B]Debian[/B][/U][/SIZE]
[spoiler]
[LIST]
[*]Distribution mit der Unterstützung für die meisten Kernel 
[*]Größte Softwareauswahl (über 57.000 Programmpakete) 
[*]circa 1.000 offizielle Entwickler 
[*]Memtest zum RAM-Test ist implementiert 
[*]speicher- und ressourceneffizient, auch für schwächere Systeme geeignet 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.debian.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[U][SIZE=3]Bekannte Derivate:[/SIZE][/U]

[B]Bunsenlabs[/B][INDENT][URL="https://www.bunsenlabs.org/"]Website[/URL][/INDENT]
 
[B]IServ[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Kostenpflichtiger Schulserver, der in  vielen deutschen Schulen zum Aufbau eines Schulnetzwerkes inklusive Webportals genutzt wird. 
[*][URL="https://iserv.eu/"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Kali[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Auf Sicherheit, Computerforensik und Penetrationstests spezialisierte Distribution. 
[*][URL="https://www.kali.org/"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]LMDE[/B] (Linux Mint Debian Edition)
[LIST]
[*]Linux Mint-Version die nicht auf Ubuntu sondern direkt auf Debian basiert. 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint#Linux_Mint_Debian_Edition"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://linuxmint.com/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]MX Linux[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Vielseitig einsetzbares Derivat mit geringen Systemanforderungen. 
[*][URL="https://mxlinux.org/"]Website[/URL][/INDENT] 
[/LIST]

[B]Raspbian[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Für den Raspberry Pi optimierte Distribution. 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi#Raspbian"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Slax[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Live-CD. Speichert trotzdem alle Änderungen. Ist also als normales Betriebssystem nutzbar. 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slax"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.slax.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]
 
[B]SteamOS[/B]
[LIST]
[*]von Valve entwickeltes Debian-Derivat, läuft auf PC und Steam Machine 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SteamOS"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://store.steampowered.com/steamos/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Tails[/B] (The Amnesic Incognito Live System)
[LIST]
[*]Auf Privatsphäre und Anonymität des Nutzers ausgerichtetes Live-System, insbesondere durch Nutzung des TOR-Netzwerks. 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tails_(Linux-Distribution)"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://tails.boum.org/index.de.html"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Knoppix[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Live-Distribution mit großem Softwareumfang 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knoppix"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.knopper.net/knoppix/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]
[/spoiler]
  
[SIZE=5][U][B]Ubuntu[/B][/U][/SIZE]
[SPOILER]
[LIST]
[*]Auf Debian basierendes, für Heimrechner optimiertes Derivat 
[*]Ubuntu bietet die Möglichkeit proprietäre (nicht freie) Treiber nachzuinstallieren 
[*]bietet verschiedene Oberflächen ("Flavours") wie KDE (Kubuntu), Xfce (Xubuntu), MATE (Ubuntu MATE), Budgie (Ubuntu Budgie), LXQt (Lubuntu) 
[*]geriet durch die umstrittene Integration von Amazon in die Suchfunktion des PCs in die Kritik 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://ubuntu.com/"]Website[/URL] 
[*]sehr große deutsche Comunity: [URL="https://ubuntuusers.de"]UbuntuUsers[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[SIZE=3][U]Bekannte Derivate:[/U][/SIZE]

[B]Linux Mint[/B]
[LIST]
[*]optimierte und Windows-ähnliche Oberfläche 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://linuxmint.com/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]elementary OS[/B]
[LIST]
[*]]an MacOS orientierte Oberfläche 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_OS"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://elementary.io/"]Website[/URL][/INDENT] 
[/LIST]

[B]Zorin OS[/B]
[LIST]
[*]an Windows-Umsteiger gerichtet -> einsteigerfreundlich 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zorin_OS"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://zorinos.com/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]
[/SPOILER]

[SIZE=5][U][B]Gentoo[/B][/U][/SIZE]
[SPOILER]
[LIST]
[*]quellbasierte Linux-Distribution -> für fortgeschrittene Linux-Benutzer 
[*][komplett individuell Systemeinrichtung möglich.] 
[*]Auf Gentoo basierende Distributionen verwenden oft den von Gentoo  entwickelten Paketmanager &#8222;Portage&#8220;. 
[*]lauffähig auf WII, XBOX 360 und Playstation 3 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.gentoo.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[U][SIZE=3]Bekannte Derivate:[/SIZE][/U]

[B]Chromium OS[/B]
[list]
[*]von Google entwickeltes OS mit dem Open-Source Browser Chromium im Mittelpunkt. Basis für Google Chrome OS (kommerziell)
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_OS"]Wikipedia[/URL]
[*][URL="https://www.chromium.org/chromium-os"]Website[/URL]
[/b]
 
[B]Parted Magic[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Live-Distribution als Management-Lösung für Datenspeicher sowie Datenrettung 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parted_Magic"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://partedmagic.com/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]
[/SPOILER]

[SIZE=5][B][U]Red Hat / Fedora[/U][/B][/SIZE]
[Spoiler]
[LIST]
[*]Red Hat wird seit 2003 nicht mehr aktiv weiterentwickelt, es gibt aber bis heute gepflegte Distributionen 
[*]Nachfolger von Red Hat ist Fedora 
[*]Fedora verwendet ausschließlich Inhalte mit vollständig freien Lizenzen 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora_(Linux-Distribution)"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://getfedora.org/de/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[SIZE=3][U]Bekannte Derivate[/U][/SIZE]

[B]Qubes OS[/B]
[LIST]
[*]auf IT-Sicherheit fokussiert (durch Isolation & Virtualisierung) 
[*]empfohlen von u.a. Edward Snowden und Micah Lee 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qubes_OS"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.qubes-os.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]CentOS[/B]
[LIST]
[*]zu RHEL binärkompatibles Derivat, als OS für Web-Server sehr weit verbreitet 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.centos.org/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Mageia[/B]
[LIST]
[*]auf Red Hat basierende Abspaltung, mit u.a. anderem GUI 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mageia"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.mageia.org/de/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]RHEL[/B] (Red Hat Enterprise Linux)
[LIST]
[*]Die kommerzielle Weiterführung der Red Hat Distributionen durch die Firma Red Hat. Marktführer im Unternehmensmarkt 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.redhat.com/en/technologies/linux-platforms/enterprise-linux"]Website[/URL][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=5] 
[/LIST]
[/Spoiler]

[SIZE=5][U][B]SUSE[/B][/U][/SIZE]
[SPOILER]
[SIZE=3][U]Bekannte Forks[/U][/SIZE]
[B]openSUSE (ehemals SUSE Linux)[/B]
[list]
[*]insbesondere in Deutschland und den USA verbreitete Distribution 
[*]Fokus auf Nutzung als Arbeitsplatzrechner oder Server
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSUSE"]Wikipedia[/URL]
[*][URL="https://www.opensuse.org/"]Website[/URL]
[*]Wird in zwei Ausführungen angeboten: Tumbleweed, die Rolling Release Variante und Leap, die "konservative" mit einem ~1,5 Jahre Zyklus.                         

[B]SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop[/B]
[LIST]
[*]auf Unternehmen ausgerichtete Langzeitlösung 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUSE_Linux_Enterprise_Server#SUSE_Linux_Enterprise_Desktop"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.suse.com/de-de/products/desktop/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]
[/SPOILER]


[SIZE=5][B][U]Unabhängig[/U][/B][/SIZE]
[spoiler]
[B]Puppy Linux[/B]
[*]unabhängiges Live-System mit vielen graphischen Oberflächen (einsteigerfreundlich)
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_Linux"]Wikipedia[/URL]
[*][URL="http://puppylinux.com/"]Website[/URL]

[B]PCLinuxOS[/B]
[LIST]
[*]weit verbreitete unabhängige Linux-Distribution 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCLinuxOS"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="http://www.pclinuxos.com/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]

[B]Mageia[/B]
[LIST]
[*]einsteigerfreundliches OS, mit Unterstützung für viele verschiedene Sprachen 
[*]graphisches Mageia-Kontrollzentrum zur Hard- und Softwareverwaltung 
[*][URL="https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mageia"]Wikipedia[/URL] 
[*][URL="https://www.mageia.org/de/"]Website[/URL] 
[/LIST]
[/spoiler]


[SIZE=3][B]Seiten um eine für sich passende Linux-Distribution zu finden:[/B][/SIZE]

[URL]https://www.lidux.de/[/URL]
[URL]https://www.distrowatch.com[/URL]
[URL="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg"]Timeline mit relativ vielen Linux Distributionen, Forks und ihren Ursprüngen[/URL]
[URL]https://distrochooser.de/[/URL]
[URL]https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home[/URL] - Wohl die Seite schlechthin, wenn es um Benchmarks - auch Spiele - zwischen verschiedenen Linux-Distributionen und auf verschiedener Hardware geht.
```

Den Text zwischen den Code-Tags einfach in den Startpost kopieren. Aber nicht vergessen vorher auf den Standard-Editor umzuschalten.


----------



## sereksim (19. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Beste ist es, den ganzen Text in Notepad++ zu packen und dort zu bearbeiten. Dann einfach Copy&Paste hierrein.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Den Text zwischen den Code-Tags einfach in den Startpost kopieren. Aber nicht vergessen vorher auf den Standard-Editor umzuschalten.



Super, hab ich gemacht, danke!


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2020)

Xubuntu und Kubuntu fehlen ist mir gerade aufgefallen oder sind die Irgendwo drin?


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2020)

Einfach mal die Spoiler öffnen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Spoiler öffnen.



Habe ich, sind nicht drin


----------



## CiD (22. April 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe ich, sind nicht drin


Unter Ubuntu im Spoiler, 3. Listenpunkt. Dort werden sie mit erwähnt.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (28. April 2020)

Unter Ubuntu fehlt definitiv noch Pop!_OS.


----------



## sereksim (4. Januar 2021)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Unter Ubuntu fehlt definitiv noch Pop!_OS.


Ist ergänzt!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (29. November 2021)

Unter Debian fehlt noch: Deepin und Cutefish OS.

Bei Ubuntu fehlt noch: Jing OS und Cutefish OS.


----------

